# Quote/Section of the Week



## Talierin (Oct 5, 2001)

Week of 10/5 - 10/12



> 'Yes, we wait for the stroke of doom,' said Faramir. And they said no more; and it seemed to them that as they stood upon the wall that the wind died, and the light failed, and the Sun was beared, and all the sounds in the City or in the lands about were hushed: neither wind, nor voice, nor bird call, nor rustle of leaf, nor their own breath could be heard; the very beating of their hearts was stilled. Time halted.
> And as they stood so, their hands met and clasped, though they did not know it. And still they waited for they knew not what. Then presently it seemed to them that above the ridges of the distant mountains another vast mountain of darkness rose, towering up like a wave that should engulf the world, and about it lightnings flickered; and then a tremor ran through the earth, and they felt the walls of the City quiver. A sound like a sigh went up from all the lands about them; and their hearts beat suddenly again.
> 'It reminds me of Numenor,' said Faramir, and wondered to hear himself speak.
> 'Of Numenor?' said Eowyn.
> ...



If you would like a particular quote next week, pm me.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 6, 2001)

"A right mess we've landed ourselves in mr. Frodo."


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 6, 2001)

Frodo says to merry,"Good morning"
Merry responds while peering just above his covers
"what's good about it!"


----------



## Kementari (Oct 6, 2001)

My Fav funny quote:

The parlour in Bree. 

"Well, you know your own bussiness, maybe," said Butterbur, looking suspiciously at Strider. " But if I was in your plight, I wouldn't take up with a ranger."

"Then who would you take up with?" said Strider. "A fat innkeeper who only remembers his own name because people shout it at him all day?"

LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 7, 2001)

LOL! I luv that line!


----------



## Khamul (Feb 15, 2002)

Yep definately a classic line


----------



## elenya (Feb 15, 2002)

Bilbo: Good Morning!
Gandalf:What do you mean? Do you wish me a good morningwhether I wnat it or not; or that you feel good this morning; or that it is a morning to be good on?
Bilbo: All of them at once!

A little later...

Bilbo:Good morning! We don't want any advetures here, thank you! You might try over The Hill or across the Water. 
Gandalf: What a lot of things you use Good morning for! Now you mean that you want to get rid of me, and that it won't be good till I move off!


----------



## Vilya Elathelas (Feb 16, 2002)

*yeah!*

Read the quote in my sig. now I say no and yes (or rather perhaps) to everything!! 

"We will sit on the edge of ruin and talk." ~MErry


----------



## elenya (Feb 16, 2002)

Oh! Oh! I thought of another one!

"Praise the halflings! Praise them with great praise!"

Think they overused the word praise?


----------



## Diabless (Feb 17, 2002)

*My quotes*

I am rereading the LOTR and underlining as I go:'Dear Frodo,' said Pippin. 'Did you really think you had thrown dust in all our eyes? You have not been nearly careful or cleer enough for that!You have obviously been planning to go and saying farewell to all your haunts all this year sinse April. We have constantly heard you muttering:"Shall I ever look down into that valley again, I wonder," and things like that. And pretending that you had come to the end of your money, and actually selling your beloved Bag End to those Sackville- Bagginses!And all those close talks with Gandalf.(101 in my edition)'

'Good heavens!' said Frodo. 'I thought I had been both careful and clever. I don't know what Gandalf would say. Is all the Shire disussing my departure then.'
-They took "A Conspiracy Unmasked" out of the movie and I really liked that chapter. 
I also like:

'Come and have your breakfast. The bread tastes almost as god as it did last night. i did not want to leave you any but Sam insisted.' (84)


----------



## Arathin (Feb 22, 2002)

Si vanwa na, Romello vanwa, Valimar!
Namarie! Nai hiruvalye Valimar.
Nai elye hiruva. Namarie!

Translation:
*Now lost, lost to those from the East is Valimar!
Farewell! Maybe thou shalt find Valimar.
Maybe even thou shalt find it. Farewell!*


----------

